# The Brick sold us a lemon.



## geewilickers (May 21, 2009)

Eight months ago, my parents bought a state of the art new oven from The Brick. A week after it arrived it broke down and The Brick refused to replace the oven. Instead, they called the manufacturer to fix it. Every two months, the oven breaks down and the same part gets fried, and the repairman comes down and replaces the same part, and every time that happens we ask The Brick to replace the oven, they continue to refuse. Eventually our one year warranty will expire and we will have to pay for part replacement every time this part gets fried. 

What can we do? We were sold a lemon. We feel ripped off. Do lemon laws cover appliances? Can we take The Brick to small claims court?

Don't buy from The Brick.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

This may not solve the problem, but if you purchased with a credit card that offers extended warranty, you could have the repairs covered for another year.


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

geewilickers said:


> Eight months ago, my parents bought a state of the art new oven from The Brick. A week after it arrived it broke down and The Brick refused to replace the oven. Instead, they called the manufacturer to fix it. Every two months, the oven breaks down and the same part gets fried, and the repairman comes down and replaces the same part, and every time that happens we ask The Brick to replace the oven, they continue to refuse. Eventually our one year warranty will expire and we will have to pay for part replacement every time this part gets fried.
> 
> What can we do? We were sold a lemon. We feel ripped off. Do lemon laws cover appliances? Can we take The Brick to small claims court?
> 
> Don't buy from The Brick.



If you haven't done so already, I'd contact the manufacturer. I'd also file a complaint against the Brick with the Better Business Bureau and any other organization that takes complaints.

Good luck. It's a pain in the neck and potentially expensive to get a lemon.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

geewilickers said:


> Eight months ago, my parents bought a state of the art new oven from The Brick. A week after it arrived it broke down and The Brick refused to replace the oven. Instead, they called the manufacturer to fix it. Every two months, the oven breaks down and the same part gets fried, and the repairman comes down and replaces the same part, and every time that happens we ask The Brick to replace the oven, they continue to refuse. Eventually our one year warranty will expire and we will have to pay for part replacement every time this part gets fried.
> 
> What can we do? We were sold a lemon. We feel ripped off. Do lemon laws cover appliances? Can we take The Brick to small claims court?
> 
> Don't buy from The Brick.


Take a brick, and throw it in their windows! Your message may invite some of us not buy from them, so you get even with them a bit.


----------

